# what marking is this



## my horses (Jun 28, 2012)

her name is feather and idk what it face marking is i think its a star but it looks like a feather the little black horse is NOT her foal her black foal died at 3 day old he is 9 1 yr today and i broke him in a week


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Star (on forehead) and snip (on nose).


----------



## my horses (Jun 28, 2012)

her name is feather for the star we name our horses for what they have smoke is gray feather has the feather blaze has a blaze and chip has a little white chip on his back hoof


----------



## Transformer14 (Jun 2, 2012)

nice horse


----------

